# Mass producing wood products?



## woodworkerforchrist

Ok so as Im driving my truck I get alot of ideas for woodworking…just no time or expertise to make anything happen haha! Anywho, I was delivering cheese in Wisconsin today and notice pallet after pallet of small stacked boxes of cheese. The boxes were maybe 4"×12"×12" and dovetailed. Looked like some oak and some maple. Someone makes those! What about wine crates? Or small crates for shipping metal parts or electronics? Signs or parts? It would be nice someday to be able to find a source or company that I could make basic crates etc on a consistant basis for a decent income and then have time to make the fun stuff to sometimes. Anyone know any places or sources like that? Basic items mass produced that are always in need? Someone makes all those crates, boxes, signs, parts, etc etc and not just big companies Just me thinkin again… Have a great day ya'll!!


----------



## LeeBarker

Here is one way it's done….kinda long, but to your question.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## shipwright

While Lee was posting that, I was posting it as a forum topic to answer your question. "It's a great video.


----------



## krisrimes

That is quite the setup in the video Lee posted. I am not too sure that looks like any fun though.


----------



## Loren

If you want to be an entrepreneur and make some
mass market wood product, get some capital together,
lease or buy the specialized machinery to make 
the product, and go from there.

Unfortunately, the production advantages of real
industrial specialized machinery are so great that
you really cannot compete pricewise using 
common shop machinery.

Take a look at wide belt sanders, automated tenoners,
carving machines, dovetailers, pneumatic case clamps,
dowel drilling and inserting machinery, etc.

If you want to get some flexible part time earning power
going with relatively basic equipment, become
a skilled cabinet man. You can read about how
to do that on WoodWeb.

If you want to flog small wares like jewelry boxes,
you'll be going around from show to show and
develop your salesmanship skills. Still,
you'll have to hit price points and develop 
craftsmanship details that make your work 
stand out from the competition.


----------



## DS

Steam powered is cool and all, but, here is a glimpse of a modern factory to make such things.

This is a promotional video from the company's web-site.
I've known these folks for a good long time and the quality of thier products is amazing.






CNC dovetailers, CNC Beam saws, Roll Coaters, Foilers, the works. 
Makes me drool a bit, but, I'm a bit of a Tekkie in that regard.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Lee, does OSHA know that plant exists?? Looks like lots of work place hazards lurking. LOL!


----------



## whitebeast88

the video lee posted was what came to my mind.


----------



## MNedman

Cool video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Finn

To quote Loren…"If you want to flog small wares like jewelry boxes,
you'll be going around from show to show and
develop your salesmanship skills. Still,
you'll have to hit price points and develop 
craftsmanship details that make your work 
stand out from the competition." 
I make jewelry boxes twenty at a time in my hobby sized workshop and sell them and other items at street fairs. I have made these 28"stars ten at a time and they sell well here in West Texas. Makes for a self funding hobby for me but the point is: find a product that you can market and then learn to make it efficiently. The hard part is marketing what you come up with.


----------



## Timberwerks

I make cheese presses & butter presses in large numbers. Just finishing up orders for 100 each. These all go to a local person who then sells via his web site. Another good production seller for me is guitar picks, sold close to 100 sets last December alone.


----------



## dhazelton

Did you notice that the dog looks like he's had his tail docked? Hope it wasn't in one of those machines.


----------

